# My Senior Project



## Jdaschel (Jan 6, 2013)

This has been taking a lot of my time and I am finally done. I converted a harbor freight paint pot into a vacuum/pressure pot. The vacuum, I want to use a separate vessel that is clear so I can see it. I also made the cabinet from scratch and painted it. I took the idea of the inset pot from Curtis Seebeck from one of his casting videos on Alumilite. I also got some mold making rubber from alumilite. And cut out a reverse mold on the cnc router (my brothers Senior Project a couple years ago). So far they work really really good. I also leveled out the bottom of my pressure pot with a drain cover, I cut the edges off with the bandsaw and so far it works great. I am so glad I dont have to mess around with this cabinet anymore. I am not sure of exactly how many hours this took but it is definitely over 50. Let me know what you think.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice job James.  Great way to keep all your casting supplies organized. I should learn from you.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 7, 2013)

Your ready to get serious now! Just in time to go to town on the DIW that's coming your way!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks good to me... I love those casted burl scraps, so I think I'll start saving a box of them for one of you casters.


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## healeydays (Jan 8, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Looks good to me... I love those casted burl scraps, so I think I'll start saving a box of them for one of you casters.



Please hold onto those scraps. Worthless wood is still good wood just looking for it's purpose in life...


----------



## longbeard (Jan 8, 2013)

I am soooooooooo jealous. Very nice. 
wanna make another?


----------



## Jdaschel (Jan 8, 2013)

longbeard said:


> I am soooooooooo jealous. Very nice.
> wanna make another?



 
^^That's me if I had to make another one.


----------

